# Seeing as how...



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, another round of fake ID's exposed, looks like. I been telling y'all for a long time, everrybody thought i was insanely paranoid. Whatev...
Anyway, I think it would be fun to reinvent myself!! And, I think it would be even more fun if you guys help me. So, I need a whole made up life. I thinking to use the name "Gnoz" because nobody would ever figure out that it's "Zong" backward. And I thought it would be cool to be 39. And earlier, I saw a thread in CF where a guy was asking for a recipe for scrambled eggs(seriously!) and I thought it would be cool to be brand new to everything! So, Here's my start. And, of course, I'll gladly change to whatever people expect of me. So, here goes.

My first, intro post.

I'm a 39 year old male, new to the concept of self-sustaining lifestyle. I have a masters degree in American Literature and am working on the last great American Novel. I spent 6 years studying Buddhism in the Himalayas. But, I always had my housekeeper, so, I can't cook or any of that stuff, but I want to learn. My latest learning experience was that ground coffee don't work exactly the same as instant coffee!! I guess that I should stick to coffee from trees, instead of the ground. Who would have ever known about such things, huh?? I would like to be a homesteader, and am willing to work hard to such goal. If someone would teach me. Lurking, I see that you guys are big on folks pulling a plow in their underwear. Well, I can do that. 
There is so much more about me, but we can go into that later. I do understand that there has been a spate of fake ID's, but I am exactly who I say I am. You can trust me.

Oh, here's a recent picture of me.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Sheeesh, Gnoz . . . . . I surely wish I had as much free time as you.


Saw that scrambled egg post . . . . . .


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

All that time you was sleeping all those years, 7, 8 hours a night, you should have been up working and saving your money. Then, like me, when you turned 39, you, too could be gettting a US givernment grant to study Narwhales.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you looking for a woman or a man?......LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Depends on the persona I end up with, I suppose. I won't be satisfied with a plastic dwarf though.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Depends on the persona I end up with, I suppose. I won't be satisfied with a plastic dwarf though.


Well that leaves me out...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

I remember that one time the woman who's name is although_I've_not_seen_her_for_36_years_I'm_still_responsible_for_everything_that_goes_wrong_even_to_this_day was smoking after sex. I came home from work, and the whole house was full of smoke. Sounded like an elephant stampede down the back stairs. It must have been an earthquake.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

"We had some fake IDs exposed"? Hmmm. What'd I miss?


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Mister Gnoz, welcome to the forum, sorry to tell you that I am more into older guys. 39 is way to young!
But there are some fantastic ladies here, guess you can take your pick


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

OK, let me add that I like short and dumpy.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Fake ids....Hmm between that and Cheetos ....I haven't a clue....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Who is fake? I want to know. For real. 

And why would someone want a fake ID anyway...

:donut:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

To get into the bar of course !


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

wildhorse said:


> Fake ids....Hmm between that and Cheetos ....I haven't a clue....


Is that a hint?? I know that "wildhorse" is an anagram for "ID Howlers" And "ID Her Owls" So, there's something. Maybe. Some kinda clue. Or not.
An "I haven't a clue comes out "Each Aunt Veil" Coincidence??


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't think I'm supposed to mention that sort of stuff by name in the open forums, or talk about another thread in this thread. I'm not really sure about the rules, but all that stuff came out in another thread on ST Tuesday morning, and "appropriate action"(apparently according to the rules of the forum) seems to have been taken late last night.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut: 

I am lost.

:donut:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I am lost.
> 
> :donut:


I join you...


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

zong said:


> Is that a hint?? I know that "wildhorse" is an anagram for "ID Howlers" And "ID Her Owls" So, there's something. Maybe. Some kinda clue. Or not.
> An "I haven't a clue comes out "Each Aunt Veil" Coincidence??


Owls are rather lovely and there's always some something g behind the veil...


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Morning Gnoz, welcome.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

haha gnoz!!

all joking aside I just gotta say sock puppets make me sad. 

in other random rambling I'm watching this 70's movie about a 16 year old repo girl--they sure could do some great chases/demo derby in those tanker cars!!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

whee! this movie rocks, now there's some early 70's model dirt bike motocross/enduro chase scenes and a car just went through a travel trailer, and a bike through a billboard, RAAAAAHHHHHH~!!!

dang it I wish I knew wha tthis movie is!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

oooop! 50 year old guy and 16 year old girl fall in love haha...

omg this is too funny...

it's old enough to have Joan Collins as a extra...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is an eye opener. Start googling shortskoolbus and other key names/words.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just another reason of the many for me to leave HT.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess I'm totally in the dark on this one........

BTW....I thought Zong was only 38,,,,,Have a birthday??????


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I was exsposed as being the same person as zong a few months ago. Dosnt sound like I'd much care about gnoz guy I think he's a poser.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> Here is an eye opener. Start googling shortskoolbus and other key names/words.


Ok Raven, I wasn't lost until you posted this.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

No, you can trust him. I'm going to become him. I'll even do plastic surgery, if I can't shape-shift. I have a really sharp pocket knife, and several hundred yards of 50 pound fishing line for stitching. I'll *be* Gnoz by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> Ok Raven, I wasn't lost until you posted this.....


There are a couple forums that were set up to bash members. A few of the current HT members and banned were/are part of those boards. They are making up new ids and trying to come back on here pretending to be newbies.

You can get a list of names of people who posted in that forum by googling. It takes about 2 seconds. Or pm me.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Terri in WV said:


> Ok Raven, I wasn't lost until you posted this.....


Me too,,but now I'm beginning to think I've been lost and in the dark for some time now......

and everyone knows it,,except you & me....


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> Just another reason of the many for me to leave HT.


Don't leave, just become 21Nevar. We'll pretend we live in separate states, on the state line, and can see each others house from here, and wave every day, but both of us is wanted in the other state, so we can never actually visit. That will be cool.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm Cheryl. I'm newly separated with 1 kid and the dream of homesteading. I live in Wyoming and my goal is to move to the Midwest. I plan on living in a tent until I can learn how to build the foundation for my 10,000 sqft 2 story log cabin. I plan on roughing it.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> Hi, I'm Cheryl. I'm newly separated with 1 kid and the dream of homesteading. I live in Wyoming and my goal is to move to the Midwest. I plan on living in a tent until I can learn how to build the foundation for my 10,000 sqft 2 story log cabin. I plan on roughing it.


Well,,,,Ya might get away with it,,,

,,,,BUT.....

No ones gonna believe a person in Wyoming would MOVE:shocked:

:lonergr:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> There are a couple forums that were set up to bash members. A few of the current HT members and banned were/are part of those boards. They are making up new ids and trying to come back on here pretending to be newbies.
> 
> You can get a list of names of people who posted in that forum by googling. It takes about 2 seconds. Or pm me.


and your point is? your agenda?

I have nothing to hide, I was on the skoolbus. I joined because it gave me another place to yak with friends I met here with no holds barred as it were, same as here but (for me) the ability to say naughty words and innuendo. sure I appreciated their humor and different views on things. I didn't go to bash HT, I went to interact with them in a different environment as it were.

so post the entire list of names publically instead of stirring the pot behind people's backs--judging and inferring a certain kind of guilt by association(um...bashing?). I suspect it wouldn't be a prudent thing to do here at HT though. 

this is a just an attempt at a gentle word of advice to let it go. you're poking at a hornet's nest and it's not worth whatever you think you're gonna get out of it.

ps--yeah there were a couple people from here I got into it with at the bus--they know who they are. I hope they can see since then I've been "nice" and let whatever go. Back then when we had our wrangle I realize now that I was in the midst of breaking free from a control freak and that personal fight spilled out into other people that I crossed with online. I'm sorry for that and just want you to know in a weird way you helped me get free and I thank you.

I've been around the block, Singletree is the nicest place in my mind. I'm wyld thang on the handful of other boards I've been on--because I am one person and a lot of folks here are around as well. I am wyld thang in good faith they would know I'm not hiding anything/sock puppeteering yaya.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

wholesale condemnation of people because their name is on a list, it's un-american. 

no wait. either way... "bibbidy-bobbedy-boo"

done now.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I second publishing names if it would make you feel better, Raven. I have nothing to hide. Although, I think in my case you will be disappointed. I don't go to other boards to trash people or hint at deep, dark secrets. My name is Terran, if you want to do a search....sheesh:shrug: I knew many people on the bus, good people. Didn't go there often because it just wasn't up my alley. 

P.S. I may not be a 'real' homesteader...shudder....


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> this is a just an attempt at a gentle word of advice to let it go. you're poking at a hornet's nest and it's not worth whatever you think you're gonna get out of it.


I'm a little slow most the time,,,And I admit, I don't understand any of this,,,,,

,,But,,,That is *not* a gentle word of advice.....

My gentle advice is.... Let the hornets fly angry,,,,,

,,BUT DON"T POKE THE BEAR !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, Wyld Thank and Homie. 



I don't care. I was talking to my boys. Chill out.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> I'm a little slow most the time,,,And I admit, I don't understand any of this,,,,,
> 
> ,,But,,,That is *not* a gentle word of advice.....
> 
> ...



I've got ice cream :icecream:


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> Hey, Wyld Thank and Homie.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care. I was talking to my boys. Chill out.


Will do :nanner: You're only as sick as your secrets...or so they say:happy2: Have a good one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

I went and looked at the free, or open, whatever you'd call it forum on the site mentioned several months ago when it came up in here. There were I believe, several subforums for members only. But the one that was open seemed to me to be almost exclusively bashing HT. And some really, really unnecessarily ugly talk about people. That's what I saw, that's all I saw. On the forum that was open to the public. So, there you go. Maybe if they wanted to appear a little friendlier, they should have had some sort of rules about what gets posted. But I saw what they wanted to show. And no reason for anybody to warn me about anything. If you got it, bring it on. I ain't scared of the truth.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I ain't scared of no truth either,,,,,I'm scared of the Bear !!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> Hey, Wyld Thank and Homie.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care. I was talking to my boys. Chill out.


then talk to your boys, don't bring a whole lot of other people into your stuff
:lookout:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wald thank and Homie...again...I don't care. Go pick a fight with someone that does.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Who is fake? I want to know. For real.
> 
> ...


Trouble is, you dont know who is fake or real anymore.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

In one of my first posts on ST, I said I was once told....

"If ya throw a rock into a pack of dogs,,,,,,The one that yelps.....

.....is the one that got hit.."


See how it works ?????? :thumb:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> There are a couple forums that were set up to bash members. A few of the current HT members and banned were/are part of those boards. They are making up new ids and trying to come back on here pretending to be newbies.
> 
> You can get a list of names of people who posted in that forum by googling. It takes about 2 seconds. Or pm me.


Yep and Im pretty sure there are a couple in this thread. I dont know why people think its fun to do, don't they have anything else in their life to do? If their only fun in life is to make up new personas to come to HT and pretend, you have to pity them, seriously


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

You should instead wonder what kind of person would throw a rock at dogs?? someone who wanted to hurt dogs, I'd think.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

zong said:


> You should instead wonder what kind of person would throw a rock at dogs?? someone who wanted to hurt dogs, I'd think.


I meant to type Toss, but anyway....Are you yelping ????? hehe


BTW...you tossed the rock out in the first place.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, toss, then. Lets see, suppose it was a group of children, rather than a "pack of dogs" So, if you "toss" a rock into a group of children, your purpose is what?? to serve some great, noble cause?? Or to hurt children?? 

How did you get from the false bravado of "In one of my first posts on ST, I said..."
to "BTW...you tossed the rock out in the first place..... "??
are you saying that in one of your first posts *I* said blahblah, or what?? 
Your logic(or lack of) eludes me. Are you saying that I made this thread so that you could stick your foot in your mouth, maybe? Seems like the next step.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

L.A. said:


> Me too,,but now I'm beginning to think I've been lost and in the dark for some time now......
> 
> and everyone knows it,,except you & me....


Add me too the list.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry you don't get it, it wasn't meant to be mean or anything like that.

It's metaphoric, Your post of this thread was "Tossing the rock"...

You can pick the yelps (defensive reply) from the reply posts.

Sure didn't mean to upset you....



"False Bravado"??? I'm the real deal....


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I am the 38 year old daughter of a Greek olive farmer who collapsed with the economy. My dream is to grow food in America on my own farm with someone I can love and trust.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Lost in the dark, yet Fidei defensor at the same moment. Dichotomy or duplicity?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Real southern men don't use big words.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

My post of this thread was tossing the rock?? did you read the whole thread, or just one post?? One person said what she thought, and another person said thats not true. So, I said that I read the open forum before the owners took it down, and I reported what I saw. Yet, to you, I tossed a rock at the dogs. How so?? Don't be coy. I hate that stuff. If you think that somehow everybody elses posts meant nothing, and mine was a beacon in the dark calling for correction, then say so. If everybody else's opinions are valid as their opinions(incidentally, as are mine, and yours) then I didn't do anything more "tossing the rock" than anybody else.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

zong said:


> My post of this thread was tossing the rock?? did you read the whole thread, or just one post?? One person said what she thought, and another person said thats not true. So, I said that I read the open forum before the owners took it down, and I reported what I saw. Yet, to you, I tossed a rock at the dogs. How so?? Don't be coy. I hate that stuff. If you think that somehow everybody elses posts meant nothing, and mine was a beacon in the dark calling for correction, then say so. If everybody else's opinions are valid as their opinions(incidentally, as are mine, and yours) then I didn't do anything more "tossing the rock" than anybody else.


Sorry, won't happen again...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Incidentally, do you really see no humor in people changing their ID's, talking about it, knowing about each others changes, getting into a fight in this forum, exposing each other(and a few "innocent" bystanders) and both getting banned over it?? You really, really don't think that's funny?? I think it is absolutely hysterical. 
Sorry. Don't mean to upset you with my irreverent laughter.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not complaining. That rock did wonders for my lips when I tried to catch it in my mouth like a dog. Look how puffy they are.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I dunno, I kinda like "wald thank"


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

You really look nice with those bruised and battered lips. Battered and fried. Uhh, I mean. uhh. thats all.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Hi, my name is Rachel and I am a 25 year old woman that is saving myself for my perfect man. He must be strong and commanding and know how to take his place as head of the house. I am eager to wait on him hand and foot, and meet him at the door after a hard day of work, dressed in his favorite outfit with a cold beer and a foot massage to offer him. My dream is to support my man, be behind him and make sure his comfort is primary, for he is the breadwinner and head of the family.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Rachel. Shygal sounds like mygal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

And would you mind terribly keeping on bringing home the bacon?? I've dedicated my efforts to learning how to burp the national anthem of every nation on earth, and I have to consume mass quantities in order to generate the proper burpliness. As a result, I lost my job as a greeter at Walmart about 25 years ago. I promise you though, that I'll still be available, emotionally and otherwise, for backrubs, footrubs, and so on. Unless I'm sleeping it off.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow has everyone gone NUTS?!

~flings poo on this thread~

Do I need to start wearing my gang colors before coming on the playground?

The way I see it, if someone's bashing me, there giving someone else a break.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Hi, my name is Rachel and I am a 25 year old woman that is saving myself for my perfect man. He must be strong and commanding and know how to take his place as head of the house. I am eager to wait on him hand and foot, and meet him at the door after a hard day of work, dressed in his favorite outfit with a cold beer and a foot massage to offer him. My dream is to support my man, be behind him and make sure his comfort is primary, for he is the breadwinner and head of the family.


Oh Primseed!!! I found your perfect match!!!....LOL


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Im not bashing you, Im bashing......uh , I dont even remember 

Fake IDs I guess lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

zong said:


> And would you mind terribly keeping on bringing home the bacon?? I've dedicated my efforts to learning how to burp the national anthem of every nation on earth, and I have to consume mass quantities in order to generate the proper burpliness. As a result, I lost my job as a greeter at Walmart about 25 years ago. I promise you though, that I'll still be available, emotionally and otherwise, for backrubs, footrubs, and so on. Unless I'm sleeping it off.


Will you change when we get together though? That is the important thing, to not be who you really are until we meet and get together in real life.

Maybe you are just saying all that hot stuff to sucker me in


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL!!! I assure you my ID's are real...LOL


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I wasn't talking about your ID's  Who remembers what the thread was about when it gets to page 3 anyway


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Oh this is Rachel again and here is another picture of me for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

When we get together in real life, you'll see why everybody says I'm just no count. I got about 6 semi-clever sayings that I'll repeat over and over, too. For your listening pleasure. And, if I ain't too drunk for sex?? It'll all be about me. All the time, every time. for the whole 30 seconds.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lookie...Shy has a sense of humor! I L-O-V-E this side of you gal.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Rachel...don't you mean....

I won't say who that doormat looks like because I already have Wild Thonk and Homie barking down my back. All I need is another uptight poster on me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I finally got the doormat pick...LOL!!! Thanks raven, LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> Rachel...don't you mean....
> 
> I won't say who that doormat looks like because I already have Wild Thonk and Homie barking down my back. All I need is another uptight poster on me.


I thought you sounded familiar. Enjoy your run here.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> I thought you sounded familiar. Enjoy your run here.


You really need to loosen up. I don't know what your problem is. Besides me, of course. Maybe you have been in the PNW too long. You need to come out East. We know how to have fun.

Don't go down South. They have funny things to drink down there. (Ok, maybe that isn't such a bad thing.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

For those in the know, I'm gonna need to post differently, apparently my style is recognizable. So, I'm thinking, no, more, commas,,, And (of course) cut down on (my)use of parentheses. Hopefully I can learn to "sound" different. Maybe some incomplete. Sentences or thoughts? No, that still sounds like me. Wait, maybe I'm the only one to recognize patterns and syntax. Also, I need to start using "too" for "to" See? that should have said "to" for "too" I think I'm getting it. 

OK, now, context. I think if all I care about is shallow stuff, I'll be able *too* fool everyone. How's this? "You sure are purty. How much money you make?" 

I think I got it down. I'm ready for Gnozdom.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

You need to use "loose" for "lose" and the wrong form of "to" or "their" once in a while too. Spell a few words wrong


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

I *new* a woman long time ago with a tattoo that said "Born too loose" I always wondered......


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Whew. I need a morning nap. It is exhausting pretending to be somebody else through 3,634 posts. Oops. Make that 3,635.

P.S. That is called sarcasm, WT.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Raven12 said:


> You really need to loosen up. I don't know what your problem is. Besides me, of course. Maybe you have been in the PNW too long. You need to come out East. We know how to have fun.
> 
> Don't go down South. They have funny things to drink down there. (Ok, maybe that isn't such a bad thing.)



I've "met" you before and I dont' need your batcrap crazy in my life now, or ever. I dont need to explain myself to you either, and everyone else knows what I mean by not needing the crazy. 

All y'all else I'm taking a break. See you on facebook, if we're not friends on FB pm me. You guys are golden. Thank you.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ummm...okayyyy. By the way, crazy is the norm on ST.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

What about the "Bat" part?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> Just another reason of the many for me to leave HT.


Yet you're still here.....

Why is that?

There is "Fun" crazy which we all enjoy. 

Then there is your mean, nasty, hurtful crazy which you seem to get particular enjoyment out of inflicting on others. 

Why is that?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

To late gnoz that writing style is already taken. U forgot to add misspelled words. But I think u got the grammatical errors right.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> In one of my first posts on ST, I said I was once told....
> 
> "If ya throw a rock into a pack of dogs,,,,,,The one that yelps.....
> 
> ...


Or...
When the bear pokes the bee's nest, see who comes out. 

A lot of truth can be found when stirring the pot. :stirpot:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I like the one that says "All swell that end swell"


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

oops. forgot myself...or one of myselfs there for a minute...

Whin tha bare pokes the beez nest, c who comes owt.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

The funniest part of this whole thing isn't that people are doing multiple ids...it is that you get to see what the real people, who aren't doing fake ids, are like behind the masks.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Umm am I real or fake? I'm confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I think the funniest part is that ID is the same as id which was part of Sigmund Freud's model of the human psyche. To copy wiki: 
The id is the unorganized part of the personality structure that contains a human's basic, instinctual drives. The id contains the libido, which is the primary source of instinctual force that is unresponsive to the demands of reality.[2] The id acts according to the "pleasure principle", seeking to avoid pain or displeasure aroused by increases in instinctual tension.[3]

The id is unconscious by definition:

"It is the dark, inaccessible part of our personality, what little we know of it we have learned from our study of the Dreamwork and of the construction of neurotic symptoms, and most of that is of a negative character and can be described only as a contrast to the ego. We approach the id with analogies: we call it a chaos, a cauldron full of seething excitations.... It is filled with energy reaching it from the instincts, but it has no organization, produces no collective will, but only a striving to bring about the satisfaction of the instinctual needs subject to the observance of the pleasure principle."

So, I think that, everytime I think "ID" and I say to myself, "Yep"


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Man! Talk about thread drift!

For you puzzled people:a lot of people think that HT is too heavily restricted. When folks get too irritated, they often start other boards so that they can talk more freely. SkoolBus was one such board, and is has since gone belly up. 

The fact is, the host of this board wants a family-friendly board, and so does Chuck. If folks still want to talk more freely than HT allows, they will need to start up another board. Heck, we even encourage it! 

Some people want to gripe freely without getting points for name calling, and to use stronger language than the board allows. I can see the charm of being able to speak entirely freely, but I do not think that that will ever be allowed at HT.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's reassuring that this board never changes.


----------

